# MK3 jetta E-codes



## Wolfsburg2.0 (May 4, 2004)

Hey im trying to buy some Ecode headlights for my 98 jetta and im finding way too many sites with different prices and probably different brands. Is there any one out there who has bought them offline? and where did you get them? how do you like them? any problems? etc.
here are some of the different sites:
http://www.performance-cafe.co...=2139
http://www.ngpracing.com/store...d=768
http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: MK3 jetta E-codes (Wolfsburg2.0)*

I bought mine years ago and don't remember from where. They are going to require brackets if your running your stock NA rad support plus you need to do a bit of cutting on the rad support as well to get them to fit right. And your going to need the harnesses for the lights as well. Best bet would be to find somewhere that supplies all the things you need in one shot.


----------



## Wolfsburg2.0 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MK3 jetta E-codes (deletedo1m)*

Thanks deleto, all the sites have all the brackets and wiring i just dont want to get stuck with some cheap headlights ya know?


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: MK3 jetta E-codes (Wolfsburg2.0)*

To be honest they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: MK3 jetta E-codes (Wolfsburg2.0)*

To be honest they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: MK3 jetta E-codes (deletedo1m)*

they should fit nicely with a euro core support instead of cutting urs. im not one for jerry riging and would get the core support. u can get the core support off black forest


----------



## jawbrkr (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: MK3 jetta E-codes (2.slow lover)*

2nd vote for core support, best $300 dollars spent.


----------

